# Dell power supply, pin and wire color arrangement



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have a Dell power supply here that I am reasonably sure is standard ATX except for one wire that is missing on the Dell. My standard ATX supply has all twenty pin slots occupied by a wire. The Dell has one wire missing, white.

I have learned that in Japanese wiring, their system seems to be that black, white and all shades of grey in between tend to be either negative or ground in a DC system.

What's the significance of the missing white wire on the Dell power supply?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Tryhttp://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=31105&seqNum=4&rl=1.

This link shows the pinout for both standard ATX power supplies and the pinout for DELL's proprietary power supply.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Yes but that doesn't tell me the significance of the missing white wire.


----------

